# looking for a tip for cutting behind doors



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You know when you a little two" strip to cut at the door jam. Just never found a way that I like. Mainly com Vinyl I am talking about. A lot of time I get a round corner or and short at the edge of the door jam.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

not sure what your saying, but a little tiny brush, and some tape can paint almost ll your tricky tight stuff.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: Can you explain a little better? Are you talking about cutting in around the door hinges?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Pretty sure this is about wallcovering, not paint. 

Are you referring to the small return that is usually from a corner to a door frame , often 2" or less?
I rough cut the paper a couple " long, then crease the corner, then with a putty knife, sometime 2- one to keep the paper in the corner the other to crease the paper against the unseen doorframe/wall . This will give me a guiding line. Then pull the paper out and cut just a hair strong on that crease line. 
Easier to show than write..
Hope that helps.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No, he is talking about when he was stripping at the door, and he noticed that he was a little too short to get around the corner.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I heard some where here on pt, may be a 219.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like Commercial wallcovering to me - "com Vinyl I" is the give away clue. 

I don't do much commercial, but with residential, I wrap the corner (unless more than a few inches), crease it well into the door trim, and then just use a single edge razor. Sometimes I can't see the trim and cut by feel. 

Hopefully PWG, who hangs a lot of commercial, will see this and answer


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hopefully PWG, who hangs a lot of commercial, will see this and answer

Too busy fishin,I'll bet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes I am refuring to Commercial. My challange come this way I get the corner nice and tight and squre corner. Go to cut the door edge it pull my corner out or rounds it a little as I am cutting it. Then I have a gap when I fix the corner so that it is tight. Sorry on making you guys mind read on this. Writing is'nt one of my strong suits.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

David,

I think I know what you're saying.

It sounds like the paste is not grabbing quick enough so the cut pulls the wallcovering away from the corner. What paste? If you're not doing it already try clay. And really set the vinyl into the corner and on the wall with your smoother (I hope you are using a plastic smoother and not a bristle sweep). You may also want to wait before trimming to allow the paste to grab good. 

And if that don't work, try to hold the vinyl in place in the corner with your smoother (or trim guide) while you trim. That should not allow the wallcovering to pull away from the corner as you trim.

Again, where is PWG ? No, Chris, he ain't fishing. He was out partying til 1:00 last night and was mowing his "lawn" today. (I didn't know one could mow dog poop and sand :no: Last I saw, he had more grass in the cracks of the patio than in the "yard" )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Last I saw, he had more grass in the cracks of the patio than in the "yard" ) 

My wife made me plant grass in ours( slate patio), she thinks it looks nice:surrender: Maybe Tim's better half thinks like her, but I bet not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't used a brush in years. Except to texture a ceiling. I make my own smoothers out of Formica two or three piece glued together. DaArach you are right on what I am talking about. I haven't used clay in years. I am going to glue up a thin one and try that. I will have to see if I can find some clay in a gallon. As a side note I normal make them about 4.5x 9" some I leave flat some with a wood rod for a handle. Like the flat ones for double cutting above doors frames
Thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

David,

You should be able to easily find clay in gallons. I know Roman sells theirs that way, although some folks like the Gardner-Gibson DYNAMITE 111 better.

Speaking of smoothers, have you seen the ones made from a five? It's easily made with a band saw - or a combo of other saws. There's another one that would suit you made from 1/8" thick lexan and attached to a wooden handle. It was made by Ramco buit I am sure can be home made. My most oft used one is the cheap trapazoidal one that many manufacturers put their name on. The picture below shows all three. 









There's a lady hanger up in Alberta who has some real cool smoothing and double cutting tools fabriacted out of stainless. Here is a set of her Double Cuting tools that an LA Hanger posted on the NGPP site


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

A up date . Between the clay and a two" smoother they did the trick. 
Thanks 
David


----------

